# X-Trail T30 Service Manual



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Guys. Just received X-Trail Service Manual on CD, which I bought on EBay. Its around 500 Mb. If anyone can provide FTP Server, I will gladly share it with all of you. Please send me a message with server info, and I will post access information as soon as i upload the cd.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*ummm*

HI,

Just a bit of a warning... the CD's sold on eBay are copies and are illegal, many of us have them but I would not advertise that your willing to hand out copies or FTP a site!!!

Stephen

Frriendly advise! 





poruchik_r said:


> Hey Guys. Just received X-Trail Service Manual on CD, which I bought on EBay. Its around 500 Mb. If anyone can provide FTP Server, I will gladly share it with all of you. Please send me a message with server info, and I will post access information as soon as i upload the cd.


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

I know that it is not very legal. And I will never sell an illegal software. But someone did. So I will try to fight piracy and share it. That way less people will pay money to the "Pirates".  And by the way. Lets say it is not a Service Manual. Lets call it for legal purposes "Some information i have about "How to take care of our vehicles""


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

*I want it!!!*



poruchik_r said:


> Hey Guys. Just received X-Trail Service Manual on CD, which I bought on EBay. Its around 500 Mb. If anyone can provide FTP Server, I will gladly share it with all of you. Please send me a message with server info, and I will post access information as soon as i upload the cd.



Oh I want it so bad, but I don't have a FTP server. Is that possible you can send it to my email, which has 2GB of storage space?

Jguy


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

im very interested in the guide on how to take care of our vehicles when the ftp is available let us all know... if you are willing to send an email i am interested in that too lol

JayTrail


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Jguy_ca said:


> Oh I want it so bad, but I don't have a FTP server. Is that possible you can send it to my email, which has 2GB of storage space?
> 
> Jguy


Hey. I also live in Toronto, so for local guys, send me private message, I'll make some copies for you, you will be able to pick it up.


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

*FTP Server*

Ok guys, this is my work computer, so ftp will run till tomorrow mornig
Address:edit
User: nissan
Password: xtrail
There are 2 files. Nero image file, and the same file, but compressed. If you have any questions, send me a message.

*:::EDIT:::Forum Admin: We can't host links to Nissan copyrighted material..please use other way to pass this type of information on...thanks:::EDIT:::*


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Many thnx!

I'll try to seed as a bit torrent.

k.


----------



## Dimbich (Nov 10, 2009)

*Original service manual nissan x-trail t30*

Downloaf URL: service manual x-trail t30


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Dimbich, which year does that apply too ?:givebeer:


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dimbich said:


> Downloaf URL: service manual x-trail t30


Hi Dimbich,

What year of xtrail does that manual apply too ?:givebeer:


----------



## Dimbich (Nov 10, 2009)

Rick N Roll 007 said:


> Hi Dimbich,
> 
> What year of xtrail does that manual apply too ?:givebeer:


2001-2007 years


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dimbich said:


> 2001-2007 years


That's fantastic, I will download it from home since my server at work will probably block it because of the size. Where did you ever get that ?

I just bought a 2005 xt SE with 91k and 4x4 capabilities and was wondering about the parts and servicing the SUV as I've been a Honda owner for the last 2 decades and never owned a Nissan before.


----------



## raklei (Oct 17, 2009)

I have service manual for X-trail 2005 and 2006, if anyone interest, you can dowload here

2005
Nissan Xtrail 2005.rar

2006
Nissan Xtrail 2006.rar


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

raklei said:


> I have service manual for X-trail 2005 and 2006, if anyone interest, you can dowload here
> 
> 2005
> Nissan Xtrail 2005.rar
> ...


Thanks for the RAR.:givebeer:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Please refer to the edit on Post #7 by M.Young.

We have been advised that "NissanForums" should not be used to openly host links to Nissan copyright material.


----------



## Joao (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Poruchik_r,

I am Joao, from Mozambique. I recently bought a Nissan x trail 2002, T30 and I am desperately looking for this Manual. I don't have FTP server and I suggest that for gmail users can also use google drive.

Please, can you send the manual to my gmail address? ([email protected])

Hope to hear from you.

Cheers!

Joao


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Joao
That post from Poruchik dates from 2005. Don't know that he will get your request. In any case you need the manual for the Series 1 T30 X trail.
If you are on Facebook you could join the Nissan X Trail Forum Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1547516198828844/
and once accepted you will be able to get a link with password to download the service manual you need for 2001 to 2003 X trails.
There may be other ways to get it if you search on Google, but the easiest will be the group on Facebook. Good luck.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi PORUCHIK_R, It was a very kind gesture and a very good initiative on your part to offer the workshop / technical manual to fellow X-Trailers. I think it's absurd that the manufacturers don't make them available for free on the Web, if only as part of their competitive efforts. My model is 2007/8, GX version (conventional, non-CVT automatic available in Brazil), 2.5 lt. petrol, so I don't know if your manual would apply to it. I'm currently seeking a diagram to show the layout of the chassis, suspension and transmission units. Cheers, BRIAN


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for the links guys


----------



## blogmarkz (Dec 7, 2018)

I actually had a reliable manual for nissan xtrail service manual which I got from this website



```
https://ebookmanualspro.com/tag/xtrail
```


----------

